# Semi-Bricked .... Webtop Corrupt ... Stuck At Fastboot



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, some how I have semi-bricked my phone. I know it can be restored to all it's glory but at the moment I cannot get past the white AP fastboot screen. Fastboot bitches about issues with /webtop (/osh why it says /webtop ... who knows).

I have searched trying to find a way to restore the webroot directory but have not found anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

what were you running... hit twitter and contact the dev. i cant speak for anyone but everyone working on the bionic is über helpful

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> what were you running... hit twitter and contact the dev. i cant speak for anyone but everyone working on the bionic is über helpful
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I was restoring from Liberty to Shift3r. I tweeted DT, will probably tweet kejar for good measure.

Edit: I am trying to avoid going back to VZW as since I am rooted and running 7.893, if they ask I will tell them. They may take pity on me, they may make me buy a new un-discounted phone.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

wingdo said:


> ...if they ask I will tell them. They may take pity on me, they may make me buy a new un-discounted phone.


dont take the chance unless you have a good relationship with one of the reps... i always go to the same store and try to deal with the same 1 or 2 guys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

if you have webtop failure, your going to have fastboot webtop & preinstall and the system images and install the 5.5.866 update back to 5.7.893. Unless you safestrapped first. You could restore /osh with the webtop.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

honestly i dont think it will be a big deal but sometimes people are strictly by the book and sometimes they are more laid back.... if you play nice they play nice imo... here come the lib-tards... avoid the saleswomen...0.o

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

also, try booting into bp tools.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> also, try booting into bp tools.


Nope can't get into anything. It all comes back with invalid CG OTV CT:webtop invalid sp data.

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> dont take the chance unless you have a good relationship with one of the reps... i always go to the same store and try to deal with the same 1 or 2 guys
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Obviously I will try to find whom seems the most laid back and yeah I imagine a higher percentage of males root. But I am the one who screwed it up, I'm not lying about it.

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

restoring your system & webtop is an easy fix back to. 886 and updating back to 5.7.893 is one update in stock recovery. All and all 45 min. tops.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> restoring your system & webtop is an easy fix back to. 886 and updating back to 5.7.893 is one update in stock recovery. All and all 45 min. tops.


Great. How? None of the restore threads i have found or used do not restore webtop.

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Follow the OP. http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You'll have find to /preinstall .img to flash also before stock recovery will take the 5.5.886 zip back to 5.7.893. But the first process will get you up and running .


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Follow the OP. http://www.mydroidwo...grade-path.html


Sweet, trying now! Will report back.

Edit: after getting a Win7 virtual machine up and running and getting the win7 drivers installed from moto, webtop is starting to install. I'm feeling pretty good about this!


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Gave Timmy10shoes two thanks! This seems to have worked. I just reflashed webtop using the above and the phone is booting. Got to love the Droid community.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

wingdo said:


> Obviously I will try to find whom seems the most laid back and yeah I imagine a higher percentage of males root. But I am the one who screwed it up, I'm not lying about it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using Tapatalk


very respectable. Gentleman and a scholar. You are A-ok in my books.


----------

